# Revv G20



## wakjob (Jan 2, 2020)

Looks like Revv stuck their G3 pedal into the D20 circuit?


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 2, 2020)

And somehow sounds better than the G3 pedal.


----------



## SnoozyWyrm (Jan 3, 2020)

Sounds so goddamn massive. Although 1200 bucks for a lunchbox...ouch!


----------



## MSS (Jan 3, 2020)

The two notes integration makes me interested in this.


----------



## Soya (Jan 3, 2020)

SnoozyWyrm said:


> Sounds so goddamn massive. Although 1200 bucks for a lunchbox...ouch!


Eh roughly what the Mark V 25 costs. Less features maybe but has the reactive load.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 3, 2020)

At Long & McQuade here in Canada, the Revv is going for $1549, the Mesa Mini Recto is $1689 and a Mini Mark V ( 25 watts) will set you back $2159. 

Gear is NOT cheap up here in the least...


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 3, 2020)

Thats a fuckin bummer ^^^


----------



## Soya (Jan 3, 2020)

Spinedriver said:


> At Long & McQuade here in Canada, the Revv is going for $1549, the Mesa Mini Recto is $1689 and a Mini Mark V ( 25 watts) will set you back $2159.
> 
> Gear is NOT cheap up here in the least...


Aren't Revvs made in Canada?


----------



## budda (Jan 3, 2020)

Soya said:


> Aren't Revvs made in Canada?



Yep. No import fees, but also no USD conversion.


----------



## Soya (Jan 3, 2020)

Ahh I see.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 3, 2020)

Spinedriver said:


> At Long & McQuade here in Canada, the Revv is going for $1549, the Mesa Mini Recto is $1689 and a Mini Mark V ( 25 watts) will set you back $2159.
> 
> Gear is NOT cheap up here in the least...


Oooof


F


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 3, 2020)

My issue with the Revv lunchbox amps is they’re just a little too high in price for the number of channels.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 4, 2020)

Seems ok to me.


----------



## wakjob (Jan 4, 2020)

I feel so bad for guitarists in Canada and Australia $$$!!!


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 4, 2020)

Soya said:


> Aren't Revvs made in Canada?



So are pedal makers Empress, Airis and several others but they all have their prices (as budda said) in USD and even then we (in some cases) still pay tax on top of that, so buying & flipping gear is not something you tend to want to do very much around here. There are a lot who do mind you but it ain't easy on the bank account.


----------



## wakjob (Jan 4, 2020)

Backsnack said:


> And somehow sounds better than the G3 pedal.



Maybe it's the G4 pedal then  ...idk

I've been contemplating for YEARS of building an all tube amp with only a single tube input driver stage, (pedal input) NO PREAMP or TONE STACK (pedal output), tube phase inverter...poweramp ect...

So basically it would allow you to make any pedal the preamp, located in the proper place in the circuit.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 4, 2020)

Spinedriver said:


> So are pedal makers Empress, Airis and several others but they all have their prices (as budda said) in USD and even then we (in some cases) still pay tax on top of that, so buying & flipping gear is not something you tend to want to do very much around here. There are a lot who do mind you but it ain't easy on the bank account.


Now Reverb adds various states' sales tax on stuff that's sold because you declare yourself a "shop," and the Supreme Court declared these sales a part of an "Economic Nexus."

It's complete robbery. It makes some items that retain high used value basically a wash to buy them used vs. new. The Supreme Court ruling last year that declared that online sales out of state can have sales tax added to them. Most states have taken up the SC on that offer and will gladly grab more tax revenue.

But of course, heaven forbid if our large corporations like Wal Mart and Amazon pay any taxes. Praise be to our corporate orverlords.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 4, 2020)

Here, if you buy from a "store", we have 'provincial' and the "H.S.T." (ie: Harmonized Sales Tax) in others areas where the Provincial tax was merged with the G.S.T. (Goods & Services Tax). Suffice it to say, if you buy something privately, no tax is applied and if you get it from an actual registered 'store', I think it's based on the province it's being shipped to. Here, we pay 15% on prctically everything except certain groceries & medications.
For example, if I were to buy a $1,000 amp or guitar at a store, they automatically tack on an extra $150 for taxes. As far as I know, the Maritime Provinces have the highest tax rates in the country mainly because it's not a very economically strong area.

Now you know why I scratch my head when people post about how 'cheap' such & such pedals/amps/guitars are because if you were to buy them up here, add (roughly) 30% for the exchange rate and then another 15% sales tax and heaven forbid you order it online where they don't have free shipping. Want an Axe III and live up here ? You could buy a half decent used car for the same or even less.


----------



## narad (Jan 4, 2020)

I even had a guy buy my Ken Lawrence on Reverb. I'm in Tokyo, he's in Texas, and he has to pay import and now also tax that is auto-collected via Reverb? He didn't seem to mind but hey, find my for sale ads off Reverb and send me that extra $700 then!


----------



## erdiablo666 (Jan 4, 2020)

Spinedriver said:


> Here, if you buy from a "store", we have 'provincial' and the "H.S.T." (ie: Harmonized Sales Tax) in others areas where the Provincial tax was merged with the G.S.T. (Goods & Services Tax). Suffice it to say, if you buy something privately, no tax is applied and if you get it from an actual registered 'store', I think it's based on the province it's being shipped to. Here, we pay 15% on prctically everything except certain groceries & medications.
> For example, if I were to buy a $1,000 amp or guitar at a store, they automatically tack on an extra $150 for taxes. As far as I know, the Maritime Provinces have the highest tax rates in the country mainly because it's not a very economically strong area.
> 
> Now you know why I scratch my head when people post about how 'cheap' such & such pedals/amps/guitars are because if you were to buy them up here, add (roughly) 30% for the exchange rate and then another 15% sales tax and heaven forbid you order it online where they don't have free shipping. Want an Axe III and live up here ? You could buy a half decent used car for the same or even less.



Music instruments/gear should be tax exempt. I've been saying this for years but literally no one cares.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 5, 2020)

Spinedriver said:


> Here, if you buy from a "store", we have 'provincial' and the "H.S.T." (ie: Harmonized Sales Tax) in others areas where the Provincial tax was merged with the G.S.T. (Goods & Services Tax). Suffice it to say, if you buy something privately, no tax is applied and if you get it from an actual registered 'store', I think it's based on the province it's being shipped to. Here, we pay 15% on prctically everything except certain groceries & medications.
> For example, if I were to buy a $1,000 amp or guitar at a store, they automatically tack on an extra $150 for taxes. As far as I know, the Maritime Provinces have the highest tax rates in the country mainly because it's not a very economically strong area.
> 
> Now you know why I scratch my head when people post about how 'cheap' such & such pedals/amps/guitars are because if you were to buy them up here, add (roughly) 30% for the exchange rate and then another 15% sales tax and heaven forbid you order it online where they don't have free shipping. Want an Axe III and live up here ? You could buy a half decent used car for the same or even less.


Yeah the Canadian dollar can make big items a lot less palatable to purchase I’m sure. But I think it’s fair to charge sales tax or whatever combined provincial tax when you buy something from a store that has a business license. Canada has a wider social safety net than the US, so none of that is free.

What’s happening on Reverb right now for US customers is that sales tax is being remitted between people for private sales over and over again. I don’t think that was ever intended of how state sales tax was supposed to work. I understand paying state sales tax from a shop that’s out of state, but not between individuals.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 5, 2020)

Backsnack said:


> Yeah the Canadian dollar can make big items a lot less palatable to purchase I’m sure. But I think it’s fair to charge sales tax or whatever combined provincial tax when you buy something from a store that has a business license. Canada has a wider social safety net than the US, so none of that is free.
> 
> What’s happening on Reverb right now for US customers is that sales tax is being remitted between people for private sales over and over again. I don’t think that was ever intended of how state sales tax was supposed to work. I understand paying state sales tax from a shop that’s out of state, but not between individuals.



That was exactly how state sales tax works, and is how it is supposed to work. The only difference is the decision was made that internet sales are liable for tax based on the buyer's location and now online retailers / facilitators are actually collecting it and submitting it. Legally you are supposed to report purchases and pay sales tax on them if they are not taxed at the time of sale when you file your state taxes. It's no different from buying say a used car. Sales tax is collected on the sale, even if it is between two private parties.

I don't like it either, but it is exactly how it is supposed to work...


----------



## schecter58 (Jan 8, 2020)

Spinedriver said:


> Here, if you buy from a "store", we have 'provincial' and the "H.S.T." (ie: Harmonized Sales Tax) in others areas where the Provincial tax was merged with the G.S.T. (Goods & Services Tax). Suffice it to say, if you buy something privately, no tax is applied and if you get it from an actual registered 'store', I think it's based on the province it's being shipped to. Here, we pay 15% on prctically everything except certain groceries & medications.
> For example, if I were to buy a $1,000 amp or guitar at a store, they automatically tack on an extra $150 for taxes. As far as I know, the Maritime Provinces have the highest tax rates in the country mainly because it's not a very economically strong area.
> 
> Now you know why I scratch my head when people post about how 'cheap' such & such pedals/amps/guitars are because if you were to buy them up here, add (roughly) 30% for the exchange rate and then another 15% sales tax and heaven forbid you order it online where they don't have free shipping. Want an Axe III and live up here ? You could buy a half decent used car for the same or even less.




As a fellow Maritimer, I feel your pain..


----------



## Soulmate (Apr 3, 2020)

I’ve had mine for a week now and I’m very impressed. Sounds like nothing else and the Torpedo cab sim works great.

Here’s a crappy video clip:


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Apr 3, 2020)

technomancer said:


> That was exactly how state sales tax works, and is how it is supposed to work. The only difference is the decision was made that internet sales are liable for tax based on the buyer's location and now online retailers / facilitators are actually collecting it and submitting it. Legally you are supposed to report purchases and pay sales tax on them if they are not taxed at the time of sale when you file your state taxes. It's no different from buying say a used car. Sales tax is collected on the sale, even if it is between two private parties.
> 
> I don't like it either, but it is exactly how it is supposed to work...



I was wondering if that might not be suspended in order to help get the economy back on its feet after things begin to normalize again.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 3, 2020)

Soulmate said:


> I’ve had mine for a week now and I’m very impressed. Sounds like nothing else and the Torpedo cab sim works great.
> 
> Here’s a crappy video clip:




Jesus that tone is immense, dude.


----------



## Soulmate (Apr 3, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Jesus that tone is immense, dude.



Thanks! It’s actually a three track mix of blue and red aggression modes panned to left (blue), center (blue) and right (red). Only EQ used was a bass cut at 80hz.

I was lazy and shot the video part in one take, that’s why you can spot a couple of screw ups... Oh well, panned the recorded track in the center and mixed it really low, haha

I really like the low mid growl, in fact the whole midrange sounds really pleasing and cuts through a mix very well.


----------



## Soulmate (Apr 3, 2020)

Also, haven’t tried a booster in front of it yet but it’s pretty damn tight on its own.


----------



## Soulmate (Apr 5, 2020)

Shot another clip, this time with not-so-screwed-up DAW compressor settings...


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Apr 5, 2020)

for the price that's not awful in Canadian bucks, the 5150 50watt el34 is the same price new and will loose a tonne of resale value, I would definitely grab this especially with how stupid expensive the 25 watt mark V is.


----------



## Soulmate (Apr 5, 2020)

Dineley said:


> for the price that's not awful in Canadian bucks, the 5150 50watt el34 is the same price new and will loose a tonne of resale value, I would definitely grab this especially with how stupid expensive the 25 watt mark V is.



Yeah, you can get a Revv Generator 7-40 or a Generator 100P/R for the price of Mark V here.

While more expensive than most other lunchbox tube heads, the Two Notes Torpedo hardware really makes the G20 an awesome home (and especially home recording) amp. It also sounds really good at living room volume through my 4x12 cab.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 5, 2020)

erdiablo666 said:


> Music instruments/gear should be tax exempt. I've been saying this for years but literally no one cares.



It would be nice but it's not exempt. As a tip, if you're going on "tour" and making money on that tour and can show documented proof of money made in given country then if they accept (most do) an export document called a "carnet" then you can enter the goods into the country for a predetermined amount to time (somtimes even months) tax/duty free. Good information for touring bands. Carnet's are your freind.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Apr 6, 2020)

Totally geeked out on this amp on night shift tonight, I would probably trade my Helix for one as Helix almost has too much for me, but this retains the options of going direct and recording without a cabinet while also just having that plug and play simplicity.


----------



## Nicki (Apr 6, 2020)

Spinedriver said:


> Here, if you buy from a "store", we have 'provincial' and the "H.S.T." (ie: Harmonized Sales Tax) in others areas where the Provincial tax was merged with the G.S.T. (Goods & Services Tax). Suffice it to say, if you buy something privately, no tax is applied and if you get it from an actual registered 'store', I think it's based on the province it's being shipped to. Here, we pay 15% on prctically everything except certain groceries & medications.
> For example, if I were to buy a $1,000 amp or guitar at a store, they automatically tack on an extra $150 for taxes. As far as I know, the Maritime Provinces have the highest tax rates in the country mainly because it's not a very economically strong area.
> 
> Now you know why I scratch my head when people post about how 'cheap' such & such pedals/amps/guitars are because if you were to buy them up here, add (roughly) 30% for the exchange rate and then another 15% sales tax and heaven forbid you order it online where they don't have free shipping. Want an Axe III and live up here ? You could buy a half decent used car for the same or even less.



Can confirm, we get royally gouged on just about everything.


----------



## Soulmate (Apr 18, 2020)

Another punk clip #ngd


----------

